# How long is your bulk/cut cylce?



## Noghri73 (Jan 5, 2011)

5' 10" - 180 lbs.
37 years old.

Since it is winter, I am bulking now.  I am ignoring the pocket of fat I still have around the middle knowing I need to grow overall before I cut again.

How long is your typical bulk, then cut cycle?
My plan was to bulk two months / cut one. And repeat.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

That just depends on you, I believe. Usually I like to put a pretty large maintenance cycle in-between a cut and bulk cycle.


----------



## GMO (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That just depends on you, I believe. Usually I like to put a pretty large maintenance cycle in-between a cut and bulk cycle.



Absolutely, you never want to immediately follow a bulk cycle with a cut cycle.  You will lose a lot of that hard earned mass.  A maintenance cycle allows your body to get used to the extra weight and this will help to preserve mass during the cutting phase.  I usually do 8-12 weeks on a bulk...then ride the maintenance wave for at least that long, then cut.  Works for me anyway.


----------



## Noghri73 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks.
New to bulking (intentionally, anyway).  Never knew the pattern.


----------

